# Vampire



## CatalinaSuperstar

Hello,

Can you please give me the Hungarian for a (male) *Vampire*?

I don't speak hungarian at all, but I need this word for an e-mail to a friend.

Thank you.... xxx


----------



## Abendstern

it's vámpír


----------

